# Save Energy, Save Money



## Sly Fox (Jul 10, 2013)

Browse Ways to Save

http://energy.gov/energysaver/energy-saver


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2013)

Could really get with a home like this: 

http://energy.gov/energysaver/articles/efficient-earth-sheltered-homes ...


Burrowing seems to be the future... 

http://homes.yahoo.com/blogs/spaces/mansion-five-stories-mostly-underground-231816570.html


----------

